# How long can I buy ahead on a Rib Roast?



## wicked1 (Jun 8, 2016)

We do a prime rib over the fire while we are camping.  Since when we are in God’s Country, rib roasts are hard to come by, so we buy it at home and take it with us.  However this year we aren’t planning on cooking it for about a week after the purchase.  I’m not too excited about keeping a 90-120$ chance on it.  Any thoughts?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 8, 2016)

If it were me I would buy it & freeze it. Then let it thaw in a cooler while camping.

Al


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jun 8, 2016)

It's safe to refrigerate for a week. Just make sure juices don't pool around the meat. You will actually benefit from a little aging.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 8, 2016)

I wrap in saran, then freezer paper, then vac pack and freeze...  too darn valuable to let freezer burn....   Then store in my "old" freezer that does not self defrost.....   Found a roast that was 2 years old laying on the bottom of the freezer....  Thawed it out and I couldn't tell it was old... looked and tasted fresh frozen...


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 8, 2016)

They'll last a long time vacuum packed in the freezer.

I buy a lot when they're on sale (usually a year's worth):

However one year when they were $4.99 a pound I bought 10 Prime Ribs for $350 during Christmas Week.

I still had a few left when I went in the hospital a year later.

Then after a month in the hospital, I came home, and my taste buds weren't working properly, and everything tasted terrible, so I didn't smoke any Prime Ribs.

I started getting my tasting ability back after about 7 months, and was finally able to enjoy Smoked Prime Rib again.

The last Prime Rib from that batch had been in my freezer for at least 2 1/2 years, and it was just like new!!!

Bear


----------

